# Favourite Quotes



## The Veteran

It is little bit shameful that I could not find a section for Quotes. In this section you can post your favourite quotes. Either they are from TV, Books, Articles, Songs, Movies or Network. Just any quotes. I feel like someone else can create a Quote of the Day but I wasn't that sure of it. So I guess it is best If I could create this section.


----------



## The Veteran

"The Seven Social Sins are:

Wealth without work.
Pleasure without conscience.
Knowledge without character.
Commerce without morality.
Science without humanity.
Worship without sacrifice.
Politics without principle.


From a sermon given by Frederick Lewis Donaldson in Westminster Abbey, London, on March 20, 1925.” 
― Frederick Lewis Donaldson


----------



## TricoFeathers

Here are a few.

"Whatever our souls are made of, his and mine are the same." - Emily Brontë

"Look within. Within is the fountain of good, and it will ever bubble up, if thou wilt ever dig." - Marcus Aurelius

"The most important kind of freedom is to be what you really are." - Jim Morrison

"Friendship is a single soul dwelling in two bodies." - Aristotle

"Hope is the thing with feathers that perches in the soul..." - Emily Dickinson


----------



## Necrox

Yet the wildest hecatombs, in spite of the irresponsibility of their instigators, never entirely remove the malediction falling on murder. The Bible commands 'Thou shalt not kill', and this sometimes makes us smile, but we deceive ourselves in regarding the Bible as unimportant. Once the obstacle is overthrown what outlasts the transgression is a flouted taboo. The bloodiest of murderers cannot ignore the curse upon him, for the curse is the condition of his achievement. Transgression piled upon transgression will never abolish the taboo, just as though the taboo were never anything but the means of cursing gloriously whatever it forbids.”
‘"There is nothing", writes de Sade, "that can set bounds to licentiousness . . . The best way of enlarging and multiplying one's desires is to try to limit them") Nothing can set bounds to licentiousness ... or rather, generally speaking, there is nothing that can conquer violence.’


----------



## The Veteran

These are few that I enjoy:
“Any fool can know. The point is to understand.” 
― Albert Einstein 
“I was gratified to be able to answer promptly, and I did. I said I didn’t know.” 
― Mark Twain 
“I did then what I knew how to do. Now that I know better, I do better.” 
― Maya Angelou


----------



## Introvertia

"No new horror can be more terrible than the daily torture of the commonplace."

"Everything in moderation, including moderation"

And cherry on top:

"And no matter how much the gray people in power despise knowledge, they can’t do anything about historical objectivity; they can slow it down, but they can’t stop it. Despising and fearing knowledge, they will nonetheless inevitably decide to promote it in order to survive. Sooner or later they will be forced to allow universities and scientific societies, to create research centers, observatories, and laboratories, and thus to create a cadre of people of thought and knowledge: people who are completely beyond their control, people with a completely different psychology and with completely different needs. And these people cannot exist and certainly cannot function in the former atmosphere of low self-interest, banal preoccupations, dull self-satisfaction, and purely carnal needs. They need a new atmosphere— an atmosphere of comprehensive and inclusive learning, permeated with creative tension; they need writers, artists, composers— and the gray people in power are forced to make this concession too. The obstinate ones will be swept aside by their more cunning opponents in the struggle for power, but those who make this concession are, inevitably and paradoxically, digging their own graves against their will. For fatal to the ignorant egoists and fanatics is the growth of a full range of culture in the people— from research in the natural sciences to the ability to marvel at great music. And then comes the associated process of the broad intellectualization of society: an era in which grayness fights its last battles with a brutality that takes humanity back to the middle ages, loses these battles, and forever disappears as an actual force."


----------



## The Veteran

Today my favourite quote is

"a clever person solves a problem, and a wise person avoids it."

― Albert Einstein


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa

I can think of many great quotes, but this is the one that I've recently been thinking of.

This is from the Japanese song called "The day you laugh" by Toshiyuki Toyonaga.
It's an English translation so the wording might be a little off.

"We just want to be the perfect suspects deserving of the light
We're living through this present day
We're existing believing that that day will eventually come"


----------



## pwowq

Me:
- It takes an average engineer to make [anything] more complicated, it takes a genius to simplify [the same anything]. Keep it simple.

Disputed origin:
- It's so simple a five year old kid can understand it! Quick! Fetch me a five year old!


----------



## kimjongethan

Here are some of my favorite quotes:

"I will either find a way, or make one." - Hannibal Barca
"The finest steel has to go through the hottest fire." - Richard Nixon
"Sooner or later you must move down an unknown road that leads beyond the range of the imagination, and the only certainty is that the trip has to be made." - Bruce Catton
"Speak softly and carry a big stick, you will go far." - Teddy Roosevelt
"Success is how high you bounce when you hit bottom." - George S. Patton
"A pint of sweat, saves a gallon of blood." - George S. Patton
"Age wrinkles the body. Quitting wrinkles the soul." - Douglas MacArthur


----------



## Renegade86

By no means a complete list of my favorite quotes, just a selected few...

“Throughout the centuries there were men who took first steps down new roads armed with nothing but their own vision. Their goals differed, but they all had this in common: that the step was first, the road new, the vision unborrowed, and the response they received — hatred. The great creators — the thinkers, the artists, the scientists, the inventors — stood alone against the men of their time. Every great new thought was opposed. Every great new invention was denounced. The first motor was considered foolish. The airplane was considered impossible. The power loom was considered vicious. Anesthesia was considered sinful. But the men of unborrowed vision went ahead. They fought, they suffered and they paid. But they won.” 
― Ayn Rand, The Fountainhead

“I am free, no matter what rules surround me. If I find them tolerable, I tolerate them; if I find them too obnoxious, I break them. I am free because I know that I alone am morally responsible for everything I do.”
― Robert A. Heinlein

"I would remind you that extremism in the defense of liberty is no vice! And let me remind you also that moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue!" 
― Barry Goldwater

"Who Dares, Wins"
― British SAS motto


----------



## JiTheAutisticBoi6646

"Nobody else can change your life except you."
- Carol Burnett
“Never, never, never, never give up.”
- Winston Churchill
"Change is the only constant in life"
- Heraclitus
"No enemy bomber can reach the Ruhr. If one reaches the Ruhr, my name is not Goering. You may call me Meyer."
- Hermann Meyer
"Kept you waiting, huh?"
- Big Boss, Box Collector
"This is Pequod. Arriving shortly at LZ."
- Pequod, UTH-66 Pilot
"There's no feeling more intense than starting over."
- Bennet Foddy, Defeat Enthusiast 
"Giraffes are heartless creatures"
- Paradox Interactive, Swedish EA
"Great liars are also great magicians." 
- Adolf Hitler, Gas Magician
“Sweat saves blood, blood saves lives, but brains saves both.”
- Erwin Rommel, Trained Fox Handler
"We can't always fight nature. We can't fight change. We can't fight gravity."
- Dutch Van Der Linde, Master Planner
"Each time I find myself flat on my face, I pick myself up and get back in the race"
- Frank Sinatra, Chairman of The Board
(it is not an official quote; it's a lyric in one of Frank Sinatra's songs, a good lyric at that)


----------



## maxmayer

1 step back to make 2 steps ahead


----------



## dawynesmith526

My Favourite Quote is:
"Take time to appreciate someone this Motivational Monday"
- Covenant House Vancouver


----------



## fionamarvin10

Is being thin is only a thing that matters


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

What good is the warmth of summer without the cold of winter to give it sweetness? - John Steinbeck


----------



## ReliK

People will do anything, no matter how absurd, in order to avoid facing their own souls. One does not become enlightened by imagining figures of light, but by making the darkness conscious. ~Carl Jung, Psychology and Alchemy, Page 99.

Knowing your own darkness is the best method for dealing with the darknesses of other people. ~Carl Jung, Letters Vol. 1, Pages 236-237.

We cannot change anything unless we accept it. Condemnation does not liberate, it oppresses. I am the oppressor of the person I condemn, not his friend and fellow-sufferer. ~Carl Jung, Modern Man in Search of a Soul, Pages 234-235.


----------



## Lucan1010

Literally anything by Lemony Snicket (aka Daniel Handler)


----------



## The Veteran

"Those who are 100% stubborn will find it it really difficult to admit they are stubborn" - Source A


----------



## Albatross

"There is in me an anarchy and frightful disorder. Creating makes me die a thousand deaths, because it means making order, and my entire being rebels against order. But without it I would die, scattered to the winds." Albert Camus


----------

